# First IUI and very anxious



## babe2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi I'm new here
Only just found the site as i have been looking for somewhere to gain info and support from others that are going through the same as me.
We have been ttc for 9 years now, two years ago i got pregnant but i miscarried, we are so far unexplained fertility we are both fine nothing wrong.
I have been on clomid for a few months now with no success, so just had my first IUI after two abandoned cycles. I it done on Tues so i am waiting to see if it has worked. I am so anxious, nervous and scared all at once, i just hate the disappointment i cannot take it. but any way fingers crossed this one has worked.
Thanks for listening i cannot believe how lonely i feel
best of luck to everyone hope you all get a BFP.
hugs and kisses xxx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey there,

ive been ttc for about 8 years so no how you feel, were supposed to be starting iui soon, and just wanted to wish you luck    

caz xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi hon, I had 2 IUI's so if there is anything you want to know just ask away.

The actual IUI is just like a smear although my 1st one was totally pain free unlike a smear! The jabbing isn't the nicest thing but you do get used to it & again is suprisingly easy (if you're having a stimulated IUI of course).

x


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Babe, welcome to your first 2ww! And dont feel alone, we're all here doing it with ya.  
Come and join us on the TTC thread. I had my second IUI done on Wednesday so Im only a day behind.  
Love Karen xxxx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi babe2  

I'm so sorry that you've had such a long journey so far and sorry for your loss.
As you can see from my pic IUI can work and so many ladies on here are going through (or have been through) the same thing as you so you are not alone. I don't know how I coped before I found this site and I have made some really good friends through it. I suggest that you look up your area as there may be a group near you that meet up and it is great to be able to talk to people going through the same thing. Wishing you buckets of luck
 xxx


----------



## babe2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone
Thank you so much for all your support, it nice to speak to others that know exactly how i feel.
I will let everyone know what my results are fingers crossed and good luck to you all i will  for you all.
Congrats on your great news Claire i wish you all the best. xxx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey just wanted to wish you good luck for testing today xx     were all behind you hunny
xxx


----------



## hannahmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi there,
I am also new to all of this, i only went online today, but have been reading threads about fertility for years. We were ttc for two years, after trying all we could to boost our fertility and all the invasive tests we decided to try iui. We were very very lucky and fell pregnant after our first iui, we are only 5 wks so still very early days. Please keep your chin up it can work. Good luck to you. xx


----------

